# Thursday night drinks 11 November at The One & Only, Al Sufouh,



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

And here is the moment you have all been waiting for ...... ta ta!!

This week's Thursday nights drink regular is going to take place at The One & Only Royal Mirage hotel in AL Sufouh (next to the Westin in the MArina area of town).
There is a beautiful courtyard bar in the hotel where we can all chill in true Arabic style with traditional as well as international drinks and shisha (if you must smoke!).

I look forward to seeing yet another big crowd from 9pm on.....
For more details and to confirm (especially if you are a newbie) don't forget to PM me (or Marcel) before Thursday afternoon!!!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Way:clap2: Nice one Yoga Girl

I think I will be attending this one at some stage during the evening, its quite local and I have not been to the One and Only.

Got my daughter and friend here for the Grand Prix so I will drag them along.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ooh fancy place!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Ooh fancy place!


Dont be deceived by the name... the place itself is better described as "with a traditional feel" which I think will fit in well with the upcoming Eid festivities... Bit of Arabic culture in our multicultural group is always a good thing

Look forward to that banana cake too!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> Way:clap2: Nice one Yoga Girl
> 
> I think I will be attending this one at some stage during the evening, its quite local and I have not been to the One and Only.
> 
> Got my daughter and friend here for the Grand Prix so I will drag them along.


Great! The more the merrier..:clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmm ... "might" just make it


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so third time in a row... looks like u've finally decided on marina as the be-all & end-all of thursday night drinks activities i see... sorry too far for me to travel to on a weekly basis so im out!

maybe better sense will prevail next time and it will b as originally planned as one on that part of town and one in this... here's hoping anyway


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Hmmm ... "might" just make it


Won't hold my breath... just in case you live up to your own chosen nickname "Flake"!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Won't hold my breath... just in case you live up to your own chosen nickname "Flake"!


Where's ze pre-dinnah drinks?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Sadly am out as back in blightly getting rained on and blown away!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

SBP said:


> Sadly am out as back in blightly getting rained on and blown away!!!


It sounds.... lovely... or rather, now I know why I moved out here! see you soon!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Where's ze pre-dinnah drinks?


Are you volunteering to organise that??? :clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

... and there was silence ...


----------



## Ashley Roberts (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi guys, im new here and would like to attend and meet a few new people.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> And here is the moment you have all been waiting for ...... ta ta!!
> 
> This week's Thursday nights drink regular is going to take place at The One & Only Royal Mirage hotel in AL Sufouh (next to the Westin in the MArina area of town).
> There is a beautiful courtyard bar in the hotel where we can all chill in true Arabic style with traditional as well as international drinks and shisha (if you must smoke!).
> ...


Nice, nice, nice, nice! Put me + 1 on the list!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Ashley Roberts said:


> Hi guys, im new here and would like to attend and meet a few new people.


Most welcome! Do make sure to get to 5 messages on this forum so that you can send Yogagirl a private message. It's normally easier to find us if you have at least one of our phone numbers!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice choice of venue.


----------



## Ashley Roberts (Nov 1, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Most welcome! Do make sure to get to 5 messages on this forum so that you can send Yogagirl a private message. It's normally easier to find us if you have at least one of our phone numbers!


Brilliant! - will do. I've also never been to this bar before, will most taxi drivers know it?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ashley Roberts said:


> Brilliant! - will do. I've also never been to this bar before, will most taxi drivers know it?


It's a very well known hotel that has been here for many years. Just ask for The One & Only (aka Royal Mirage) on the Beach Road.
-


----------



## Ashley Roberts (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool, well this is my 5th post so i guess im open to the world of PM's now. 

Look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Ashley Roberts said:


> Cool, well this is my 5th post so i guess im open to the world of PM's now.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all there!



It normally takes a few hours to activate your private messaging, so be patient.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> And here is the moment you have all been waiting for ...... ta ta!!
> 
> This week's Thursday nights drink regular is going to take place at The One & Only Royal Mirage hotel in AL Sufouh (next to the Westin in the MArina area of town).
> There is a beautiful courtyard bar in the hotel where we can all chill in true Arabic style with traditional as well as international drinks and shisha (if you must smoke!).
> ...


I know this hotel so i WILL find it this week so please count me in, I know there are three parts to this hotel, The Palace , The Residence and the other one who's name i have just forgotten, Anyway, Which one is The Courtyard Bar in?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Nice choice of venue.


Thanks Perhaps you would care to drop by for a quick drink????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Thanks Perhaps you would care to drop by for a quick drink????


I'd love to but just won't have the time. 

I'll PM you to explain.


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds good! never been to this place before but we will come alone to introduce ourselves  so +2 to the list if that's okay


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i wish i could join in ... but really loving the smell of USA at the moment  ... have fun you guys


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thunderbird1 said:


> I know this hotel so i WILL find it this week so please count me in, I know there are three parts to this hotel, The Palace , The Residence and the other one who's name i have just forgotten, Anyway, Which one is The Courtyard Bar in?


It is in the Arabian Court which is the part closest to the Palm Jumeirah.
Here is the resort map, the bar itself is number 16 on the map.
http://royalmirage.oneandonlyresorts.com/content/maps/royalmirage.pdf


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was thinking this was a maybe if I could drag Pammy along but after looking at that map... WOW. Out.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

x_beans_x said:


> Sounds good! never been to this place before but we will come alone to introduce ourselves  so +2 to the list if that's okay


Great! The more the merrier!!! I am losing track of numbers....


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was thinking this was a maybe if I could drag Pammy along but after looking at that map... WOW. Out.


It is one of the easiest places to get to in Dubai!!! How can you say that? As you go along Al Sufouh road towards the Marina area and just after the right turn to the Palm (and you know how to go there for the quiz nights!!) you drive along a few yards to the traffic lights and turn right into the Hotel grounds. After that follow the road or ask the gatekeeper!!!
Easy peasy!!!!
The "difficult" part is finding the bar inside the hotel but that is taken care of by smiling sweetly at one of the staff....


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thunderbird1 said:


> I know this hotel so i WILL find it this week so please count me in, I know there are three parts to this hotel, The Palace , The Residence and the other one who's name i have just forgotten, Anyway, Which one is The Courtyard Bar in?


BTW I have not received a PM from you but I highly recommend you all get contact details of one of us, Marcel or me, take your pick ... so that if you do find the place you also then find us!!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> It is one of the easiest places to get to in Dubai!!!


Nothing to do with location so to say (even though I guess maybe it does). I would probly still get lost though 

I am more a ******* bar type of girl. As was told to me already by a few members before this map went up, its another behemeth over the top hotel (from the map would have to say the words about the place were spot on) that will only leave me wishing even more so then already am for down trodden hole in the wall biker place with dart boards and ragged out pool tables type of bar.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was thinking this was a maybe if I could drag Pammy along but after looking at that map... WOW. Out.


Funnily enough, I have visited the Givenchy spa on many occassions (I think they've rebranded it now) and used to be a regular at Kasbar (don't hold that against me! ) and Eauzone is one of the best restaurants for a romantic night out in Dubai - love the ambience. 
It's a great property and something of a classic in my opinion as it's stood the test of time and held it's own against all the competition that has sprung up in the vicinity.
Hope you all have a great time. I'll be with Jynxy in some run down sports bar with my acid washed jeans and boots, playing pool and shooting darts


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hope you all have a great time. I'll be with Jynxy in some run down sports bar with my acid washed jeans and boots, playing pool and shooting darts


You mean we cant do that at The One and Only?

See you all later, I am off to Yas Island today for the Grand Prix Pit Lane walk


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> You mean we cant do that at The One and Only?
> 
> See you all later, I am off to Yas Island today for the Grand Prix Pit Lane walk


Tell Prince I said Hello! out:

And enjoy Linkin Park....one of my all time favourites! out:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I might be heading tomorrow to see Kanye ... 



mikeyb said:


> You mean we cant do that at The One and Only?
> 
> See you all later, I am off to Yas Island today for the Grand Prix Pit Lane walk


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok. Finally able to get on the forums, not sure what the heck. I will try and join you guys tonight. Ill call Yoga Girl and see where you are all sitting.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who made this yet another great Thursday night out!
Look forward to seeing you all again soon.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Yogagirl. That was another great outing!


----------

